# Which goldfish should I get?



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

In a few weeks we should finally have a pond installed (this is three years after I first started this project!), so I can add in my goldfish. We'll be putting my sister's 10 inch comet into the pond, but as it is 540 litres/140 gallons I can afford to put at least another two in there. But my question is, what two? Two comets? Two shubunkins? One of each?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw a pearlscale yesterday... I was like WANT!!!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I like normal looking goldfish, no deformed heads or eyes, and I like the calico colored ones.

Sorry, I'm not much help am I? :lol:


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I think if you are going to have another comet in there you might as well go with all comets. Also, since your sisters is so big perhaps it would be better to get others that are similar in size? I'm not sure how big of a deal the size difference would be but I have heard of some goldfish (who have been kept alone most of their lives) getting kind of aggressive with new comers.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I say go with Shubunkins! Get some variety in there! Plus, the really nice ones almost look like koi! 

You will want to find some larger than average ones, tho. A 10 inch goldfish has a pretty big mouth on it, and don't want some friendly nipping to wind up with a missing eyeball or fin. Goldfish have some pretty strong suction power behind their mouths. 

Congrats on the pond! I can't wait to see it when it's done! You should make a build thread here and let us follow along, too!! :-D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yay, Izzy, was hoping you'd weigh in!  I will definitely make a thread for when it goes in.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm very, very partial to Orandas :X But Fantail calicos are pretty! I say go with calico comets.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Is a shubunkin just a calico comet, or is there a difference?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm not certain on the difference between comets/commons/shubunkins (think shubunkins don't grow as big), but I vote for shubunkin. 










How could you not like them? They have great colour and loads of personality. Personally not a fan of the fancy types of goldfish. They always look rather deformed to me.


----------



## Sharpchick (Mar 3, 2013)

Commons are the original goldfish, not bred for modifications in any way. Comets look much like commons, but they have much longer (single) tails with a very deep fork. Both commons and comets can reach lengths over 12 inches at maturity. Shubunkins have a body shape like commons and comets, but they are calico fish. The calico colors may not be present in baby shubunkins, as it takes a while to develop. Shubunkins usually grow to about 9 inches long, although they can be larger depending on pond conditions.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Is a shubunkin just a calico comet, or is there a difference?


Uhh.. kinda. It really depends on whether you are going on pet store quality fish or show quality fish. Just the pet store quality, the only real difference between comets and shubunkins is the coloring. With show shubunkins you'll find their tails have a rounded edge unlike the pointed edge of comets. Comets also have slightly longer tails. For size difference, I've heard that shubunkins tend to stay smaller, but all of the pond shubunkins I've seen have been 10+ inch fish. I guess it depends on the pond and the care given to it. 

So just get the ones that you think are the prettiest! My favorite coloring was on a comet that was pure white with only a circle of red on his head. Much like the tancho koi.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

voted for shubkin - i like color variety:-D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you very much to everyone who voted.  Fortunately/unfortunately, the decision has kind of been made for me - a friend is looking to rehome two comets as she has realised she can't provide the care they need. So, they'll be upgraded from their smaller tank to my big pond!  That is just as good as being able to choose my own fish, to my mind.


----------

